#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 基本陰影.....誰能教教我~XD"""

## 薩卡魯瓦

:Confused:  教一下陰影該畫在哪裡會比較不會很怪
---------
下面的圖是草圖~獸大們可以下載去加陰影再貼上來~XD
教教我吧~><"""

----------


## MINE

畫陰影基本上是為了表現出立體感才畫的
所以先決定光的位置在哪
然後把要畫的地方當作簡單的立體幾何形
照那個形就可以畫出基本的陰影了

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好...好深奧啊....+ +|||
光在正上方~XD
--------
因我很雞婆...都喜歡到處加陰影....

----------


## J.C.

請多觀察各種物體的光影變化 
確定光的方向 了解物體形狀起伏 比較容易知道陰影怎麼畫
多畫畫靜物素描幫助也很大
我簡單的畫了一下不同方向光線所產生不同的陰影
沒有考慮反光的話 最簡單的大概就是這樣了

上方光
<img src=http://finearts.tnua.edu.tw/~b8921006/up.jpg>

右方光
<img src=http://finearts.tnua.edu.tw/~b8921006/r.jpg>

左方光
<img src=http://finearts.tnua.edu.tw/~b8921006/l.jpg>

逆光
<img src=http://finearts.tnua.edu.tw/~b8921006/back.jpg>

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好萌啊......XD
謝謝~~~謝謝~~~XD

----------


## LSI狼

光還有分強光及弱光(造成陰影的濃淡程度)
遠處的光及近處的光(造成陰影散佈的面積)
以及來自其他物體的反光(會變成多光源問題)
物體材質也會有影響

舉例來說，若是這隻狼是站在雪地中，會因為來自雪地的反光，使這隻狼陰影明暗就會相當不明顯。
在下沒有學過，這是一點小小的看法，關於畫圖的陰影問題，自己若能模擬出類似的光源環境，就會盡量去模擬，並且作為參考。

----------

